# Arrow rest for 3D?



## Chiller

What kind of arrow rest would be best for 3-D? A lizard tongue type rest like the trophy taker spring steel, a prong type rest like the spot-hogg infinity, or a drop away like the QAD Pro HD? Thanks!


----------



## 3darcher

a lizard tongue rest called the PRO TUNER.....the best lizard tongue and easy to tune


----------



## alligood729

3darcher said:


> a lizard tongue rest called the PRO TUNER.....the best lizard tongue and easy to tune



Don't listen to him!!! He don't know what he is talking about!!!! And yet, strangely  enough, I agree with him!!! The Trophy Taker is a good rest as well, and I shoot an NAP Quicktune with a launcher style rest that works well too.


----------



## reylamb

Pro tuner from brite site.  simple and well built with little to go wrong.


----------



## 3darcher

3 votes for the pro tuner


----------



## Silver Mallard

Another vote for the pro-tuner! On the other hand I use an older golden key premier micro adjust with a lizard tongue. Works pretty well! If you can find a pro tuner, buy one. They are super easy to setup.


----------



## Taylor Co.

I'll go with the Trophy Taker Spring-Steel Lizard tongue! The Bodoodle is also a great rest as is the Pro-Tuner.


----------



## 3darcher

Taylor Co. said:


> I'll go with the Trophy Taker Spring-Steel Lizard tongue! The Bodoodle is also a great rest as is the Pro-Tuner.



Trey, Don't lie to these people.....you know you love a whisker biscuit


----------



## alligood729

3darcher said:


> Trey, Don't lie to these people.....you know you love a whisker biscuit



Butch, I sent you a pm on the pro tuner!!


----------



## Chiller

Wow, didn't know that many people liked the pro tuner!


----------



## reylamb

Chiller said:


> Wow, didn't know that many people liked the pro tuner!



They are dang near bullet proof.  So simple to setup with very few parts to go wrong.


----------



## Chiller

Where is a good place to get a pro tuner?


----------



## reylamb

Either direct from britesite or lancaster archery.

www.britesitetuner.com

www.lancasterarchery.com


----------



## bowsmith

reylamb said:


> Either direct from britesite or lancaster archery.
> 
> www.britesiteprotuner.com
> 
> www.lancasterarchery.com




Direct web site is actually: http://www.britesitetuner.com/

Mike will take care of ya, and get it out ASAP, as will Lancaster.  Either way, it's a heck of a rest.


----------



## reylamb

bowsmith said:


> Direct web site is actually: http://www.britesitetuner.com/
> 
> Mike will take care of ya, and get it out ASAP, as will Lancaster.  Either way, it's a heck of a rest.



Yes it is........sorry about that link.

Keep in mind Mike will be in Vegas this week for the WAF shoot, so it might take him a little time to actually get it in the mail.


----------



## Taylor Co.

3darcher said:


> Trey, Don't lie to these people.....you know you love a whisker biscuit



 Try running your other parts thru one and see if it don't effect flight


----------



## 3darcher

Taylor Co. said:


> Try running your other parts thru one and see if it don't effect flight



trey is referring to a study he performed with a whisker biscuit and "other parts"......ask him about it next time you see him


----------



## S.ROB

*pro tuner*

I noticed 3  launcher sizes . how do you determine which one is  right for your set up. i shoot fat boy 500's.
              s.rob


----------



## reylamb

I have the 5/32 for acc's and similar small diameter arrows, and the 3/16 for fatboys.


----------



## GaCSSshooter

*Which rest...*

I just put a Trophy Taker spiring steele lizard tongue on,  man it was easy to set up and shoots great.  Use the .008 tongue for arrows under 300 grain, the .010 for arrows 300-400 grain and the .012 for any thing heavier.  

gb


----------



## Chiller

For the trophy taker would you get the narrow blade or the wide blade for the fatboys? The trophy taker looks like a good rest as well.


----------

